
Ask HN: Get acquihired or continue bootstrapping 3y+ startup? - xoptions
This is the third acquihire offer we&#x27;ve received in last 3 months and fourth overall. All the previous ones were easy to decline. But this one is making me think for a number of reasons: (a) It&#x27;s targeting the same user base. And they already have the data that we need to build &amp; scale our existing products. (b) It has got thousands of customers and the product is a monopoly. (c) Backed by the most trusted VCs &amp; entrepreneurs in the world according to me. (d) Bootstrapping is a constant struggle and it is even more challenging as a solo founder. (e) This startup is not the only way to meet our vision. May be the credibility we gain from here on could make it easier in my next startup. (f) May be it is the push that we needed. So we should accept it.<p>What makes me rethink: (a) We&#x27;ve a handful of customers and team who will never trust me again if I accept the acquihire. (b) Certainly we&#x27;re doing something right and it is not the last &amp; best offer. (c) Should I let the team continue to struggle - our best engineers aren&#x27;t paid at par, they have a mix of options and stocks? (d) Starting up is the most challenging job and then maintaining a momentum. We’ll lose any momentum we’ve gained in last three years. (e) This is also the best phase in last three years because we’ve more clarity and significant runway than ever in the past. (f) Acquihire reduces my near-term pains but I am not sure about long-term.<p>Please ask me questions so that I can get a direction.
======
idw
Congratulations! Nice problem to have.

Others are better placed but you've been waiting an hour...

\- You say "Starting up is the most challenging job ": what if you assume it
doesn't get any easier?

\- What are the downside risks of an aquihire? What would you work look like?
Is this somewhere you would otherwise choose to work?

\- Leaving aside success for the business, what do you personally want out of
life now, in the next few years, long term?

\- You've had four offers without actively looking, what if you active look
for buyers?

\- What two people/roles could you hire that would make you enthusiastic about
continuing to build your company?

~~~
xoptions
\- Startups are challenging and it NEVER gets easier. In hindsight, the
stories that we tell are exciting to share.

\- Downsides of acquihire is that we may not adopt to the culture to build
markets. I want to work and build on their product (i am a user). They want to
expand to a market that we are targeting and our domain knowledge attracts
their team.

\- Currently, I really want a direction: our TG is affected by the slowdown.
It is also the TG that will emerge first as soon as the markets open. I am
unsure how long the delay is going to last. In next few years, if the
acquihire turns out to be right then I'll be in the centre of building markets
that I love. In the long run, I want to build a useful venture. It will be the
last place where team mates come together to build their careers.

\- I never thought of actively looking for buyers because I would not buy my
own company today. Although we have customers, I think we have a lot to do
before we begin to surprise ourselves.

\- Two roles that we could hire: This is an interesting point. I don't have to
think of those two roles, it is on my mind. As and when we get a hint of
getting a bandwidth for those two roles, we'll roll out the JDs.

